# Finishing a cutting board



## jmc0319 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am making a cutting board and would like to know how best to finish it. I am using maple and oak.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/article/food-safe-finishes.aspx


----------



## dthornton (Mar 10, 2013)

I presume that you intend to use this for food use. You want to use either olive oil or you can find an oil for cutting boards (unscented, pure mineral oil). Do not use any stains, varnishes, oils, or other compounds that are not designated for food contact.


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 15, 2013)

dthornton said:
			
		

> I presume that you intend to use this for food use. You want to use either olive oil or you can find an oil for cutting boards (unscented, pure mineral oil). Do not use any stains, varnishes, oils, or other compounds that are not designated for food contact.



Thanks. Is tung oil safe for cutting boards?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2013)

Oily rags left alone can combust on there own, That alone drove me to the bees wax and real shellack chips that you heat up and mix together and let cool. It just took a while for me to remember why. Combustable rags and wood shop, not a good mix.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13477/how-to-safely-and-not-so-safely-dispose-of-oil-soaked-rags


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 15, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Oily rags left alone can combust on there own, That alone drove me to the bees wax and real shellack chips that you heat up and mix together and let cool. It just took a while for me to remember why. Combustable rags and wood shop, not a good mix.
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13477/how-to-safely-and-not-so-safely-dispose-of-oil-soaked-rags



Great point.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 15, 2013)

I built a large island, topped with a big cutting board (48"66").  Used walnut oil to finish it.  Looked great.  I reapplied the oil about twice a year because it seldom got wet.  The one side was an overhang for bar stools.  Everything worked out great.


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 15, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:
			
		

> I built a large island, topped with a big cutting board (48"66").  Used walnut oil to finish it.  Looked great.  I reapplied the oil about twice a year because it seldom got wet.  The one side was an overhang for bar stools.  Everything worked out great.



The Olympic thing I can find in the big box is tung oil


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 15, 2013)

jmc0319 said:
			
		

> The Olympic thing I can find in the big box is tung oil



Love autocorrect. That was the only thing I can find is tung oil.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 15, 2013)

Walnut oil is readily available ...  I got mine at: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CPuixuuMgLYCFetFMgodCQgASw

Remember, it must be 100% pure walnut oil without any additives or preservatives.  Make sure it is for use on food surfaces.

Make sure you invite me for dinner.


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 15, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:
			
		

> Walnut oil is readily available ...  I got mine at: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16418&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=CPuixuuMgLYCFetFMgodCQgASw
> 
> Remember, it must be 100% pure walnut oil without any additives or preservatives.  Make sure it is for use on food surfaces.
> 
> Make sure you invite me for dinner.



Thanks Villa. If I'm cooking you don't want to eat it.


----------



## dthornton (Mar 16, 2013)

I think tung is widely used on those big wooden bowls and utensils you can buy in the stores. I used mineral oil on my butcher block countertops (go to Wal~Mart; in the pharmacy section, a bottle of mineral oil (food grade) is only a couple of bucks.) I think it is in the laxative section. I usually use olive oil on my cutting boards. As Villa suggested, walnut oil is also good. Neal had a good idea, too, with the beeswax. Basically, if you wouldn't be comfortable ingesting it, don't use it on a cutting surface.


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 16, 2013)

dthornton said:
			
		

> I think tung is widely used on those big wooden bowls and utensils you can buy in the stores. I used mineral oil on my butcher block countertops (go to Wal~Mart; in the pharmacy section, a bottle of mineral oil (food grade) is only a couple of bucks.) I think it is in the laxative section. I usually use olive oil on my cutting boards. As Villa suggested, walnut oil is also good. Neal had a good idea, too, with the beeswax. Basically, if you wouldn't be comfortable ingesting it, don't use it on a cutting surface.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## elbo (Mar 18, 2013)

according to the FDA tung oil is safe to use but only if it is applied properly and allowed to thoroughly dry, otherwise, you will visiting the bathroom very often for a while with your butt over one place and your mouth another. Personally , I wouldnt' use it . instead walnut oil or mineral oil is best


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 2, 2013)

elbo said:
			
		

> according to the FDA tung oil is safe to use but only if it is applied properly and allowed to thoroughly dry, otherwise, you will visiting the bathroom very often for a while with your butt over one place and your mouth another. Personally , I wouldnt' use it . instead walnut oil or mineral oil is best



I finished the cutting board and used mineral oil. I used red oak and Purple Heart. I thought I would send you a picture. Thanks for all your advice as always.


----------



## elbo (Apr 2, 2013)

nice job, shame to use it as a cutting board, but what else is there ?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks nice, but I will suggest you don't picture frame laminated wood. Wood will expand and contract width ways. Any time you frame solid wood like a cupboard door the panel is loose in the frame so it can move.


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Elbo. Maybe a trivet.

Neal - great point will watch for that and remember next time. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## dthornton (Apr 8, 2013)

jmc - bet if you made a few of those you could make quite a few  $$$ at a flea market or yard sales!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 8, 2013)

dthornton said:


> jmc - bet if you made a few of those you could make quite a few  $$$ at a flea market or yard sales!


 
Sounds good if you say it fast, but I doubt it.:beer:


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 9, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Sounds good if you say it fast, but I doubt it.:beer:



Gee I'm hurt Neal


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2013)

Left over hardwood flooring is good wood for cutting boards, free or cheap. But the compitition is all the retired guys doing for something to do and like spending a day at the flee market, talking to people.

People are always looking for bathroom vanities that look like furniture. Develope a couple designs that fit your abibility and tools and take them to the market, take orders to fit their needs and measurements.


----------



## New2HomeRepair (Nov 14, 2013)

Claphams works great, is safe for food preparation, smells GREAT and is great for the hands! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012XP7LQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jmc0319 (Nov 16, 2013)

ThAnks a lot


----------



## boltonben (Feb 19, 2014)

I've done a couple cutting boards. When it came to finishing I purchased a 1 litre treatment specifically made for butcher block made by Watco. It's safe for butcher block, cutting boards, wooden utensils, etc. 
Worked out well. They also sell natural oils. Price about $15. 

BoltonBen
Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nooby (Jan 24, 2015)

This may be ridiculous question but can you use any hard wood to make a cutting board?  And are their safer glues than that


----------



## elbo (Jan 26, 2015)

generally speaking, any tight grained hardwood would be ok, but there are exceptions, such as teak, which is an oily wood and would give food a bad taste. Open grain woods such as red oak will allow bacteria to thrive in the pores 
It would be best to stick to the standard woods such as maple and cherry, and most other fruit woods
For glues, I would use an epoxy,as once it cures it is safe for food


----------

